# Fake Xbox One/360 Controller



## Sandi1987 (Feb 4, 2018)

How to spot fake Xbox One/360 Controller? Loud LB, RB buttons?


----------



## EzioAs (Feb 4, 2018)

From the package?


----------



## Antykain (Feb 4, 2018)

Well, umm.. I can tell you that the "official" Microsoft Xbox One gamepads I have do not have any 'clicky' sounds on any of the buttons.. if that is what you are referring to.   The left and right analog sticks do click somewhat when pressed.  Also, if you have the wireless gamepad, remove the battery and you should see the gamepad's serial number.  You can check that as well.  ?


----------



## Sandi1987 (Feb 4, 2018)

*X899789-002 1537-IL* Is this Xbox One Controller fake?

Antykain, does your controller have loud LB and RB buttons?

My Xbox One S Controller which i got with Xbox One Console doesn't have loud buttons.

My Xbox 360 Controller: *X853164-013* Is it fake? It have loud LB and RB buttons. My older wired Xbox 360 Controller doesn't have loud buttons.


From GameFAQs:

*The newer controllers with the 3.5mm headphone jack have improved bumpers that don't click as loudly as the older ones do.*


----------



## Antykain (Feb 4, 2018)

Sandi1987 said:


> *X899789-002 1537-IL* Is this Xbox One Controller fake?
> 
> Antykain, does your controller have loud LB and RB buttons?
> 
> ...



Below that  number you posted above, there should be a barcode, then a 14 digit serial number.  Also, the label right below the battery should have the "Hello From Seattle" printed on it.. All authentic Xbox controllers have that I believe.  And the LB/RB buttons on my controllers are pretty much silent.  No noise at all when depressed.  

About that serial #, you may have to visit Microsoft Xbox Support and see if they have means to authenticate that controller in question.


----------



## Sandi1987 (Feb 4, 2018)

02980318125502


----------



## Antykain (Feb 4, 2018)

Do you still have the packaging?


----------



## StefanM (Feb 4, 2018)

Learn what to look for when visually inspecting Xbox hardware features such as hardware embossing, holograms, and more.
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/howtotell/Hardware.aspx


----------



## Antykain (Feb 4, 2018)

StefanM said:


> Learn what to look for when visually inspecting Xbox hardware features such as hardware embossing, holograms, and more.
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/howtotell/Hardware.aspx



Was just about to add that to my previous post.. good.

And @Sandi1987 , you may need to head to the Microsoft Xbox Support page at https://support.xbox.com/en-US/?xr=shellnav

Contact them and they may be able to fully authenticate the controller, as well.

I'm looking at my Retail box for my Xbox One Wireless Controller that I ordered directly from Microsoft Store.. There is no holographic label on it.  Also have another retail box for the Xbox One wireless controller that was purchased at Best Buy here locally, which looks identical to the one I ordered from the Microsoft Store.. and which also does not have any of the holographic labels..

But, lol.. just go here like was posted above:  https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/how...&ranSiteID=je6NUbpObpQ-ZMPO_K.qxWgof7CGCkvpOw _but make sure to click the "Xbox" button on the page._


----------



## Sandi1987 (Feb 9, 2018)

Here's pictures of my Xbox One/360 Controller. Is it fake?


----------



## Toothless (Feb 9, 2018)

Going off what @Antykain said, it's legit.


----------



## Sandi1987 (Feb 11, 2018)

At 4:50 is RB button loud as mine. First Xbox One Controller have louder LB and RB buttons then Xbox One S Controller.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 11, 2018)

Sandi1987 said:


> At 4:50 is RB button loud as mine. First Xbox One Controller have louder LB and RB buttons then Xbox One S Controller.



I'm unsure what your question is at this point?  Your controller appears legit.


----------



## Sandi1987 (Feb 24, 2018)

I ordered Xbox One Controller S White today. Xbox One Receiver for PC already have. Sony PS4 Controller never works for me via bluetooth on PC.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 24, 2018)

Sandi1987 said:


> My Xbox 360 Controller: *X853164-013* Is it fake?


Mine has the same number on it and that sticker is covering a screw that has to be removed to get at the internals of it.

I see no reason to believe it is fake.


Xbox One S controllers got a major redesign from the Xbox One controllers.


----------



## Sandi1987 (Feb 24, 2018)

Do you have loud LB/RB button?

I look Xbox 360 Receiver for PC and it has chinese text on sticker. Is this normal?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 24, 2018)

Sandi1987 said:


> Do you have loud LB/RB button?


On Xbox 360 controller? Yeah, they make an audible "click."  My old, beat to death controller, the LB is much quieter than the RB.  On the newer one, LB and RB sound/feel the same.



Sandi1987 said:


> I look Xbox 360 Receiver for PC and it has chinese text on sticker. Is this normal?


No, it does not.  Mine has "Microsoft" on the top and on the bottom.  On the bottom, it also says "Microsoft Xbox 360 Wireless Receiver for Windows" and that is it.


----------



## Sandi1987 (Feb 24, 2018)

Mine too. I have Xbox 360 Controller Wired and LB/RB button not too loud as newer.

Here is pictures of my Xbox 360 Controller Receiver. Is it fake because chinese text?

I have the same but i have sticker on cable with chinese text.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 24, 2018)

Oh, I didn't look at the tag.  Mine matches that.  I've probably been using it for a decade now.


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 24, 2018)

Sandi1987 said:


> Here is pictures of my Xbox 360 Controller Receiver. Is it fake because chinese text?


Regarding receiver - it does not matter. Both original and cheaper chinese knockoffs are all based on the same hardware, hence both work with MS drivers.
Same goes for XBOne receivers - it's even simpler and consists of only one Mediatek MT7600 wifi chipset.


----------

